# TripAdvisor



## Jackie22 (Sep 25, 2014)

TripAdvisor is a wealth of travel information.


Link to all the Travel Forums on TripAdvisor........


http://www.tripadvisor.com/ListForums-g1-World.html



Link to the Senior Travel Forum on TripAdvisor.......


http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowForum-g1-i13626-Senior_Travel.html


----------



## Michael. (Sep 25, 2014)

We always use it as the reviews are often helpful.

You still have to be careful as some people plant false reviews.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2014)

According to the regular updates they send, they tell me I'm in the top 15% of all reviewers in London, and have had over 16000 (thousand) readers  to my reviews 

They break it down to percentages of how many viewers you have from each country...apparently most of my readers are from the Uk although over 20% of my reviews are from US readers, and the rest are made up from readers from Asia.. 

..and believe it or not I only review about 1 in 8 of places I visit.. some people review absolutely every place they go...not me, I only leave a review if it's been a really good experience or if it's been very poor, because I think people should know about both...I wouldn't dream of leaving a review just for the sake of saying I've been somewhere, or getting my stats on TA higher. .

...


----------



## oldman (Sep 25, 2014)

I read it all the time before making reservations. I just don't do reviews. I probably should, but usually forget about them after I get home. I have never had a bad experience with using it.


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 25, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> ..and believe it or not I only review about 1 in 8 of places I visit.. some people review absolutely every place they go...not me, I only leave a review if it's been a really good experience or if it's been very poor, because I think people should know about both...I wouldn't dream of leaving a review just for the sake of saying I've been somewhere, or getting my stats on TA higher. .
> 
> ...



The same with me, Hollydolly, I mostly do hotels and I try to add things that most overlook and that will help someone down the road.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 26, 2014)

I do "reviews" on that website.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2014)

Jackie22 said:


> The same with me, Hollydolly, I mostly do hotels and I try to add things that most overlook and that will help someone down the road.



Jackie you are the type of reviewer who's reviews I take the most notice of when I'm researching info about a forthcoming trip , hotel or restaurant

Saying things like ''lovely hotel, nice beach, horrible waiter, ...doesn't tell you anything about the place at all does it?


----------

